# Website Sync Software



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess there must be a few website developers, in addition to myself, reading this forum.









I'm looking for some *free* software for doing true 100% web site synchronization between a local copy and the copy on the web server. i.e. an FTP client with balls!









I have loads of freebie FTP clients...been using Core FTP Lite for longer than I can remember but it does not perform 100% synchronization; it does not do server deletes...and not many do. So if I move or delete a file on my local copy, I want that reflected on the server next time I do a synchronization.

Any ides? Must be free remember.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know of a free app to do this, but if you can't find anything slicker, maybe you could script it? FTP to the server, ls the files there and in the local directory, diff the two lists and then put/get/del whatever's different. You could cron it or just run it manually whenever you wanted to. Just a thought.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Cricky, what your suggesting sounds far too scary to me and something I'd never recommend at my Web Agency!! Surly it's too easy to get something wrong and delete something from the live site?!

I guess you've got backups somewhere but still... we just amend a file, check it locally and then upload the file files/images etc. as necessary, then check online and you done


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're right about that. Where I work someone once attempted to synchronise something and then watched in horror as an entire live database disappeared before his eyes


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I understand the risks....but I hate orphaned directory trees and files etc...

...so if I change the structure of my local development web site, let say I now want to start putting images in an "images" directory, and php file in a "php" directory....yes, I can use my FTP client to upload and everything will work....but I'll now have duplicate images, duplicate php, etc....I have to remember to go clean up on the server.

It is poor code control....the live site does not represent local source code. Of course, at work, we wouldn't do it this way, we'd delete the live website out-of-hours and deploy the new version from a UAT environment....so there would be no synchronization issues.

But from home, I just want to do a quick sync (with deletes!)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wise ftp does synchronisation Paul, v5 is the latest, 30 day free trial but you have to pay after that. I use v3 which as far as I know is free. I've never used the sync feature as I just do the delete all on server and upload the whole site trick.

I got v3 free with my hosting package but its available on all the version tracker type sites.

Andy


----------

